# FINALLY! The video to the "bummed out" thread



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is what i see:
I know you have a cast on, but you are bumping the horses mouth an awful lot, just keep you arms and hands stiff.

for posting trot you should have the irons shorter.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you morganshow. After watching the video my stirrups went up a hole, lol. I'm working on the quiet hands. I start to feel off balance and my hand automatically come up.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, somtimes if my horse does his roadster trot i get of balance and my hands go up too. But that si like sooo good for not riding in a while))


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow. Thank you so much! I was starting to think I wasn't making any progress. You just made my day


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, you're very welcome


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Bump.....really hoping to get some feedback(good and not so good), so I can focus on what I'm doing right and not just what I'm doing wrong. Thank you in advance!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You look like you are doing very well. Is that your horse or just one that you lease? If you have the opportunity, you may try to find a horse to ride that travels a little slower. More like a english or western pleasure horse with slower gaits that are flatter and smoother. That is if you have the opportunity. You are doing great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you're doing pretty good, just let those arms come down and move with the horse not against. Try to keep them with the same movement as the withers. You're feet seem to bounce around a bit, but its pretty good because that'll come with more strength. Just relax you're hips and thighs and you're legs shouldn't move so much.
I think you're doing better then I am, and I've been riding for like 7 years lol. 
Once you move you're hands with the horse practice getting the horse to collect and that should help too, just remember not to use you're reins as a way to balance.

Overall i think you're doing great! Good luck and hang in there! You've been through alot and don't worry about age cause you could end up moving fast now. Just look for ways to keep learning.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Im always more observant of the horse rather than the rider, and something that stuck out to me like a sore thumb was how he wasn't stepping into his trot. Usually when a horse trots, the back hoof fits in the hoofprint that the front hoof made. His back end isnt engaged, meaning he isnt moving into his full stride. He is also strung out, which'll make the strides less efficient =)

Anyways, thats my two bits =) You're braver than me, if i had a cast i dont think id ride! Kudos! And its awesome that you're back in the saddle after all that bad experience you had with the car. All in all, after that long of a gap in riding, i think you're doing very well =)

As someone else suggested, it may be easier on your body if you rode a gaited horse =) Out here, when people hit the 65 year mark they trade in their trotters for walkers, lol!

Again, i admire ya for getting back in the saddle!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the comments! The horse I'm riding is Stevie, a 7 year old OTTB that I'm share boarding from my trainer. This isn't a particularly great video, as I was nervous about riding outside, and she was picking up on it. She usually has a very big trot, which is what has helped me. She was being extremely forward for most of my ride, and I was continuously half halting her and changing things up to get a response from her. In everyone's opinions.........am I ready to do an adult beginner walk/trot class at a local schooling show on April 11th? That's 3 weeks from now, and I am riding 3-5 days a week between now and then. I am going to take all the comments to heart, and work on everything mentioned. Any other suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol:Bumpity bump. Advice? Good? Bad? Anything?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, so here is what I saw: 

-Pause at 0.08. Your hands look high, turned in, and your left hand looks like it is coming back to your hip. Like Morgan mentioned, try and keep your hands quiet. 

-It looks like you were bumping her with your leg when you come around that turn (after 0.08) but still getting her in the mouth. 

-Now that you said you moved your stirrup up a notch, I think your leg will be a bit quieter. It looked likewhen you would rise, your foot would go out in front of you. My suggestion would have been to pick up your stirrup a hole, but you already did that  

-Your posting looks a bit forced, but I think that is because of the stirrup issue. 


I would say go for the show. It can't hurt and I think you would have fun with it.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Spastic. I do have a cast almost to my elbow on my left arm, so that might have something to do with why my left arm looks funny. I am definitely trying to work on relaxing my seat and keeping my legs and hands quieter. Thanks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wendy you are doing AWESOME!!  And esp. for the pace of your horse, he is a little speed trotter ;-) My only suggestion would be to hold your hands up and a little closer together - I only say that because I used to hold mine that exact way too and my trainer told me to put them closer together! - Although with a cast on your arm, that may make things difficult right now!!

As for the balance issues and cast that you've had to deal with, I would NOT have been able to tell EITHER of those things in this video if you hadn't said anything  Nice job!!! (and PS I couldn't tell you were scared at ALL you looked very confident!)


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol:Thanks Stef! You're awesome. I was scared outta my pants! Stevie's a great horse, and usually has a HUGE trot. She was picking up on my nerves, and I think that was part of the issue. The 2 main things I've figured out is that I need to focus on keeping my legs and hands quieter, which in turn will allow me to sit deeper and relax a little. I'm gonna go ahead and do the schooling show on the 11th, and see what happens!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Go for it!!! I think you'll do GREAT!!!  I think Sandie and I are off to our first show (for both of us!) that SAME day!!! Take pix!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I will! You too!


----------

